# Live from Tokyo



## theorchidzone (Feb 13, 2016)

I posted a large number of pictures from the Tokyo Dome JGP show. See link at bottom. 

As usual some amazing stuff. 
They are in no particular order as I was rushing around to avoid the enormous crowds just as it was opening for the day. Once the crowds arrive, it is difficult to walk around, let alone take decent pictures.

Would love to hear which plants caught people's eye.

OZ did not enter any plants but quite a number were brought from OZ a couple weeks before the show and shipped to Japan. 

Amazingly the larger Martian Emperor travelled to SB for Paph Guild, was brought back to OZ, sold, shipped to Japan and voila! Oh and also some magic flattening in Japan.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1086435591407165.1073741867.647992741918121&type=3

JC


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 13, 2016)

That armeniacum is stunning!!!


----------



## theorchidzone (Feb 13, 2016)

I agree!!!
I may buy it for breeding. It is over $2000. 
I believe there is more than one division available. 
Clonal name Super Cool #2.
JC 



eOrchids said:


> That armeniacum is stunning!!!


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 13, 2016)

Wow, great plants overall. Paph. Brain Buster, that Fumi's Delight, the tray of Catt's, and any of the amazing Lycaste's struck me in particular. They sure do have some excellent growers in JP.


----------



## abax (Feb 13, 2016)

The size and variety of Neos caught my eye. However,
since I didn't see any Phrags., I was just a bit disappointed
with the show.

I agree that the armeniacum might be a good investment.


----------



## paphioland (Feb 14, 2016)

thanks for the pics. Some amazing stuff.


----------



## troy (Feb 14, 2016)

Huh...... pictures? I hate facebook


----------



## Fabrice (Feb 14, 2016)

I dream to live in Japan for their Lycaste!


----------



## Brabantia (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. Fabulous plants and flowers!


----------



## fibre (Feb 14, 2016)

I hoped you would post some pics from Tokyo here and voila - here they are! Thanks so much for sharing!
I especially like the Emerald Lake 'Green Star', the Shirikane 'Ohyamazaki' and the Ruby Track. But my favorite is the one of your first pic: Brian Buster 'East River'. Dark color, round shape and bold spots - great!


----------



## Markhamite (Feb 14, 2016)

Amazing show. Thanks for sharing the great pictures. Love the parvis.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks for the pics! I almost took the trip up this year, but decided not to spend the cash.


----------



## MaryPientka (Feb 14, 2016)

Amazing. I love the Fumi's Delight.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 14, 2016)

theorchidzone said:


> I agree!!!
> I may buy it for breeding. It is over $2000.
> I believe there is more than one division available.
> Clonal name Super Cool #2.
> JC



A very appropriate name for that armeniacum.

Hope you can bring one back to USA.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2016)

I think if I went, I'd get dizzy!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 14, 2016)

theorchidzone said:


> I agree!!!
> I may buy it for breeding. It is over $2000.
> I believe there is more than one division available.
> Clonal name Super Cool #2.
> JC



With the strong US$, is this a good time to buy in Japan (vs. Yen)?


----------



## theorchidzone (Feb 15, 2016)

That's what I keep telling myself. 
$ was significantly stronger a couple weeks back.
JC




Linus_Cello said:


> With the strong US$, is this a good time to buy in Japan (vs. Yen)?


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 15, 2016)

Beautifully John. Thanks for taking the time to post.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 15, 2016)

troy said:


> Huh...... pictures? I hate facebook



Thanks for pics. Reason I dislike Facebook is I avoid at all costs and when I follow someone's link hours end up going by with splitting up after questionable 'news' links etc etc


----------



## John M (Feb 15, 2016)

troy said:


> Huh...... pictures? I hate facebook



I'm with you, Troy. I guess instead of buying plants, I need to spend my money on computer upgrades so that I can see photos on Facebook.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 15, 2016)

Anyone that knows me, will know my answer. I'll all over that armeniacum 'Super Cool #2'. The micranthum fma eburneum 'Hideki' is darn nice as well. Not to mention the great Fumis Delights that were on display. It's easy for me to say but I think you should get both the Super Cool and the Hideki. I just love both the these species.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 15, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> I think if I went, I'd get dizzy!



It is a bit overwhelming Dot :rollhappy: Back before the recession Fukuoka City used to have a "mini-mega" show patterned after Tokyo, and even that was pretty amazing.



theorchidzone said:


> That's what I keep telling myself.
> $ was significantly stronger a couple weeks back.
> JC



Yeah, it has been an interesting couple weeks. In late January it was pegged at just around 120 y/d and then down it went, bottomed at 111y/d on the 8th, and now is back up over 114y/d today. Fun in the markets.


----------



## silence882 (Feb 15, 2016)

Great photos! Maybe some day I'll make it there...

In another Facebook thread I saw a photo of a plant labelled Paph. glaucophyllum fma. album 'Super Cool'. Did you happen to see that plant? If so, could you tell if it was a true glaucophyllum album or a moquetteanum?


----------



## Heather (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm not a Bulbo fan but that japonicum foliage! Also the Neos of course...


----------



## theorchidzone (Feb 15, 2016)

Ah you picked up on it! All the Westerners, including me, were saying "where are the f****** flowers. 
Once the red/white edges of the foliage were pointed out, I did appreciate the beauty of it.
Also, I think such color forms are rare in bulbos? 
JC



Heather said:


> I'm not a Bulbo fan but that japonicum foliage! Also the Neos of course...


----------



## Phragper (Feb 16, 2016)

*Amazing phals*

The pics of phals are amazing


----------



## theorchidzone (Feb 16, 2016)

I had a close look at that flower. I don't think it is a moquetteanum. In person it resembled a primulinum but that's kind of what a glaucophyllum album would look like. Sometimes it is hard to distinguish similar species when alba. And I am not an expert in taxonomy.
The plant originated with a reputable grower. Perhaps there is a picture of glauco alba in the recent alba Paph book?
JC



silence882 said:


> Great photos! Maybe some day I'll make it there...
> 
> In another Facebook thread I saw a photo of a plant labelled Paph. glaucophyllum fma. album 'Super Cool'. Did you happen to see that plant? If so, could you tell if it was a true glaucophyllum album or a moquetteanum?


----------



## Justin (Feb 16, 2016)

How are the roths this year?


----------



## theorchidzone (Feb 16, 2016)

There were two nice ones in the species display that originated from TON breeding. Without getting closer to them they were hard to rate.

Machan has a very dark line of breeding coming. Sorry I forgot the parents. I believe an early seedling of those crosses are shown in the other thread. Clonal name "Darth Vader" with really saturated blackish petals. I debated whether to buy it to combine with our lines of breeding. But I was too late. I mentioned to Machan that I would like a blackish one out of that line. He has quite a number in spike, so we will see soon. 

JC



Justin said:


> How are the roths this year?


----------



## cattmad (Feb 16, 2016)

theorchidzone said:


> There were two nice ones in the species display that originated from TON breeding. Without getting closer to them they were hard to rate.
> 
> Machan has a very dark line of breeding coming. Sorry I forgot the parents. I believe an early seedling of those crosses are shown in the other thread. Clonal name "Darth Vader" with really saturated blackish petals. I debated whether to buy it to combine with our lines of breeding. But I was too late. I mentioned to Machan that I would like a blackish one out of that line. He has quite a number in spike, so we will see soon.
> 
> JC



The really black petal ones like darth vader are coming out of bion x MM, unfortunatly the ds is a little narrow but colour is exceptional


----------



## Justin (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks i missed that...amazing roths


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 16, 2016)

One day, I will go to Japan for this show.. But until then... :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## cattmad (Feb 17, 2016)

Don't wait too long, at this stage the dome show is only garaunteed until 2020


----------



## Justin (Feb 18, 2016)

so what was the grand champion?

i saw on the TON website a huge green complex took some kind of big award.


----------



## consettbay2003 (Feb 18, 2016)

Justin said:


> so what was the grand champion?
> 
> i saw on the TON website a huge green complex took some kind of big award.



That was the grand champion.


----------



## JAB (Feb 18, 2016)

General question here... how much of a pain in the ass is it to get orchids back to the US from a show such as this in Tokyo? 
Thanks
JAB


----------



## theorchidzone (Feb 18, 2016)

I am bringing plants back as I write this.
It is not easy. Lot's of paperwork, inspections, waiting etc. It all has to be correct. 
And then there is the risk you will lose them due to one perceived problem or another.
However, the paperwork is absolutely necessary, unless a person wants trouble. Being arrested is not out of the question. 

Unless you have a very special interest, it is easiest to buy plants in the US.

Flasks are easier.

JC



JAB said:


> General question here... how much of a pain in the ass is it to get orchids back to the US from a show such as this in Tokyo?
> Thanks
> JAB


----------



## cattmad (Feb 18, 2016)

Justin said:


> so what was the grand champion?
> 
> i saw on the TON website a huge green complex took some kind of big award.



Paph Emerald Future 'Galaxy' (yes the big green complex)


----------



## naoki (Feb 19, 2016)

JAB said:


> General question here... how much of a pain in the ass is it to get orchids back to the US from a show such as this in Tokyo?
> Thanks
> JAB



For a hobbyist, there is 12 plants rule, I believe. So if you are carrying <=12 plants with you, and if you are going through one of 15 designated airports, which can inspect plants, you don't have to have the import permit as long as the vendor can provide phytosanitary certificate and CITES export permit. You do have to declare it at the custom. Well, import permit (PPQ-587) for non-commercial use is free, but it takes >1 month to get it.

see 3rd question in this APHIS FAQ.

I have never done it, and in reality, there could be complication as John indicated, but this could make it easier in case you are traveling abroad and see a couple orchids which you gotta have. APHIS rule seems to change quite a bit, but Alfonso Doucette (Pleuro systematist) successfully used this rule recently to bring back a couple orchids to the US through Miami customs (it was discussed in FB "The Pleurothallid Alliance" group). I contacted APHIS office about CITES App. 1 plants (Paphs), but I didn't hear back from them. I wonder if this 12 plant rule works with Paphs.


----------



## paphioland (Feb 19, 2016)

naoki said:


> For a hobbyist, there is 12 plants rule, I believe. So if you are carrying <=12 plants with you, and if you are going through one of 15 designated airports, which can inspect plants, you don't have to have the import permit as long as the vendor can provide phytosanitary certificate and CITES export permit. You do have to declare it at the custom. Well, import permit (PPQ-587) for non-commercial use is free, but it takes >1 month to get it.
> 
> see 3rd question in this APHIS FAQ.
> 
> I have never done it, and in reality, there could be complication as John indicated, but this could make it easier in case you are traveling abroad and see a couple orchids which you gotta have. APHIS rule seems to change quite a bit, but Alfonso Doucette (Pleuro systematist) successfully used this rule recently to bring back a couple orchids to the US through Miami customs (it was discussed in FB "The Pleurothallid Alliance" group). I contacted APHIS office about CITES App. 1 plants (Paphs), but I didn't hear back from them. I wonder if this 12 plant rule works with Paphs.



I don't believe this works for paph species. I am no expert though. I have the import paperwork. They consider paph species endangered.


----------



## JAB (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks John and Naoki. I was just curious. Would love to go to a show like this someday, but not sure about trying to bring back plants.


----------



## naoki (Feb 19, 2016)

paphioland said:


> I don't believe this works for paph species. I am no expert though. I have the import paperwork. They consider paph species endangered.



Thanks, I'll try to confirm it when I get time. But they are very slow to respond...

All orchids are under CITES Appendix 2, but Paphs, Phrags and a couple others are in Appendix 1 (the same category as the Giant Panda). So this can make it more difficult. For example, for other Appendix 2 orchids, we can legally import small amount of seeds using "Small Lot of Seed rule" without phytosanitary cert. or CITES export permit (you only need free PPQ-587). So it is a very nice way to trade internationally among hobbyists. But for App. 1 plants, CITES exemption for seeds doesn't work.


----------



## papheteer (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks for the tour!


----------

